# No spill cutting oil containers - cheap!



## Technical Ted (Feb 26, 2020)

I've put up with spilling my oil containers for long enough... just haven't wanted to spend $10 each (or whatever) for them. So, I ordered some of these:



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FAB7I4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


They work great! And the price is right...

Ted


----------



## darkzero (Feb 26, 2020)

Some people modify those by gluing in an additional tube in the center hole for the lid. This makes them even more spill proof in case it flips completely upside down. That is how the Spill Master containers are designed. Have also seen people put a magnet in the bottom of the cup.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 26, 2020)

And they’re in cheery colours! 
They look good actually. I’ve been searching for something like that for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hman (Feb 26, 2020)

David -
You might also want to check post #15 at https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/cutting-oil-container.67099/#post-560813
These have hinged lids, and are about $2 each.

https://www.lakeshorelearning.com/product/productDet.jsp?productItemID=1,689,949,371,896,043&ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395181113&bmUID=1519371850665


----------



## darkzero (Feb 26, 2020)

hman said:


> David -
> You might also want to check post #15 at https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/cutting-oil-container.67099/#post-560813
> These have hinged lids, and are about $2 each.
> 
> https://www.lakeshorelearning.com/product/productDet.jsp?productItemID=1,689,949,371,896,043&ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395181113&bmUID=1519371850665



Ooh, I've never seen those with a hinged lid before. And there's a Lakeshore Learning store close to me. Lived here all my life & have passed by that area many times & never knew about the place, haha. I'll be sure to get some of those if I ever need more containers. Thanks.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Feb 26, 2020)

I modify the containers with PVC stems, usually 1/2 PVC pipe. The method varies by container, some cases the pipe will fit the cup, and sometimes I glue a coupling on the pipe and machine it to fit the hole in rage cup. Some epoxy and your got a spill proof oil cup.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MontanaLon (Feb 26, 2020)

Having 3 kids there are at least 3.2 million sippy cups in the cupboard. I had planned on keeping them for my "advanced years" but I think we can spare a few for the cause.


----------



## hman (Feb 27, 2020)

[FONT=arial]jdedmon91[/FONT]* - *Nice mod!  And I like the grooves around the top - handy way to park the brush.


----------



## projectnut (Feb 27, 2020)

Technical Ted said:


> I've put up with spilling my oil containers for long enough... just haven't wanted to spend $10 each (or whatever) for them. So, I ordered some of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked into those about a year ago when we still had Amazon Prime.  At the time they were only available in packs of 8, and cost considerably more.  I don't quite understand it, but if you look at the packages available even today the price for an 8 pack is more expensive per unit than a 4 pack.

Being too cheap I bought a dozen empty paint cans with lids.  I just chucked up the lids and turned a 1/2" hole in the center.  I fill them with about an inch of cutting oil and haven't had any problems with spillage.  Being clumsy I do occasionally knock one of the bench, mill or lathe.  So far I haven't had any spills.

These are similar to the cans I purchased.









						PINT SIZE EMPTY METAL PAINT CANS WITH LIDS (12 CANS AND 12 LIDS)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PINT SIZE EMPTY METAL PAINT CANS WITH LIDS (12 CANS AND 12 LIDS) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




 I see they've also increased in price.


----------



## aliva (Feb 27, 2020)

I have a couple of no spill but I preferer wash bottles , less mess, precise and no worries if you knock it over


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 27, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Some people modify those by gluing in an additional tube in the center hole for the lid. This makes them even more spill proof in case it flips completely upside down. That is how the Spill Master containers are designed. Have also seen people put a magnet in the bottom of the cup.


That's pretty funny because I looked at the pic and thought, "I can spill those--knock one over, tumbling, etc."  a magnet on the bottom and a tube would be a good add.  But by the time you do that, why not just do the tuna can thing?


----------



## jdedmon91 (Mar 2, 2020)

hman said:


> [FONT=arial]jdedmon91[/FONT]* - *Nice mod! And I like the grooves around the top - handy way to park the brush.



That was that batch of children’s paint cups I used. My cups vary depending on the cups I find inexpensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epanzella (Mar 2, 2020)

Technical Ted said:


> I've put up with spilling my oil containers for long enough... just haven't wanted to spend $10 each (or whatever) for them. So, I ordered some of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, they look good. I ordered some!


----------

